# Unusual Anxious Behavior / 2 yr old



## onepitch16 (Jun 2, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are first time vizsla owners. We got Tex from a breeder in Kansas when he was 13 weeks old and could not be happier with him. He is a wonderful dog; loves to be outside, loves to play fetch, loves to chew on his toys, and loves us. He just turned two in May.

Recently, he has begun acting very anxious. He will be playing or chewing on one of his hundred toys  and then just starts moping and seeming very submissive. He will hide in the bathroom or by the washer and shiver like he is terrified of something and, when he is not doing that, he just doesn't seem to be his happy, perky self. He seems very unsure and very nervous. The only time he really perks up is when we take him outside or momma (me) dances around like an idiot.  

Tex has never been abused or hit by us and came straight to us from a beautiful ranch in Kansas. The only traumatic experience that he has ever gone through came after we neutered him at 1 1/2 years old. He pulled some of the stitches out and the area got infected. My boyfriend was out of town for two weeks, beginning three days after Tex's surgery, and it was a pretty traumatic time for Tex (and me). He was on a few medications and (not to be too gross) but I had to clean and medicate the wound everyday and basically play the waiting game while the infection drained. He was very sick and I'm sure in a lot of pain. He was obviously very submissive at that time; shaking in the corner, hiding, reminiscent of now.

He currently has a very mild yeast infection in his ears and is exhibiting the same behaviors as when he went through the terrible time after his surgery. We have seen the vet and he is currently on drops for the infection. However, his behavior is not improving much. I feel like his current behavior is linked to how he was feeling the first time he was so sick. Does this seem reasonable??? How can we help him?? He is such a good boy and it is sad to see him to skittish. Any help at all is appreciated.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww, he's a very cute boy. I really wish I had some advice for you.....sounds like the two things could be related (the neuter experience with ear infection). My boy Jake is 2.5 and has recently become terrified of fireworks so I can relate to the change in behavior aspect since he was never afraid before. The only advice I can offer is to comfort him and try to make the ear cleaning/drops as comfortable and calm of an experience as you can. I'm sure you are already doing these things. I just wanted to respond and welcome you to the forum. I'm sure someone on here will have some good advice for you. Good luck!


----------



## onepitch16 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for the nice reply jakersmomma. Yes, we are already trying to make it as comfortable as possible, considering the circumstances and he gets lots of lovin' and treats all the time.  I'm hoping he will just come out of his funk like he did after the neutering experience. Just patience and TLC right now. Thanks for the luck and good luck with Jake and the fireworks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Indeed, Tex is very cute.

First, I would look for and eliminate environmental triggers like noise, light reflecting off floors. The idea being I would have to isolate the reason of his anxiety by eliminating potential triggers one by one. They rely on their senses... nose, whiskers, eyes, paws. They also live mostly in the moment. Past experiences do play a role but those experiences would have to be pretty dramatic to affect the present. 
Does his anxiety show up everywhere, or is it limited to a specific area?

I doubt having may toys laying around would be the cause but I would gather all of them up and let the dog play with only one at a time. I would let him play in different rooms, with different surfaces... shiny, hard, carpet... etc.
The ear infection is being taken care of and I doubt he associates the discomfort with his past surgery.

------
We have problems with shiny floors :-\ More specifically, hallways with shiny floors. We are working on it and progress is slow but steady. Lots of yummy treats are our only option... dragging him along doesn't work at all, sorry Caesar Millan (still I respect and admire Caesar's work).


----------



## Buda (Jun 9, 2012)

I would try rescue remedy for dogs and think about getting another pup/ dog..it could be separation anxiety...I have 4 viszlas....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Buda, welcome to the forum... intros and pictures please... 4 Vs at once must make for lots of stories.

I understand it perfectly, for every problem add one V... I have some 2 problems (minor jumping issue and shiny floors in hallways). 2 more Vs would take care of that


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 

It's sad to hear your v Tex is not well and has developed this anxious behaviour. I hope his ear will clear soon and the problem will go away with it. 
I cannot give you too much advice but you could look into this web site about the Adaptil diffuser. The one that you can plug into the socket or maybe even the spray if you have a crate for him. 

http://www.adaptil.co.uk/gb/Adaptil...s/All-about-Adaptil/The-Adaptil-product-range


I only used the spray in the car which has worked wonders. 
My breeder suggested to use this spray inside too but I guess you could just use the diffuser. 

Elza gets spooked sometimes really easily. Things that she hasnt seen before or just one day she doesn't like the look of something. I think vizslas just like that sometimes. 

Anyway, hope things get better for all of you soon!


----------



## onepitch16 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you all. Y'all are all very welcoming. Tex's ears are definitely doing better... He has been on the drops for a week now. Doesn't seem to have a shiny floor issue... he actually prefers to lay on the tiles because they are cooler than the carpet and they seem to be his go to place when he is feeling fearful. We are just being sweet to him and giving him lots of attention. I am a geology student and I spend most of my days in a lab but, I have taken my work home with me the past two weeks to spend all day with Tex and give him lots of lovin'. I have even taken him up to my lab with me because one of my lab-mates owns a Vizsla too and often brings him up there. 

He seems to be perking up... I feel like this may be an issue with him his whole life. Whenever he gets sick, he will just be a little fearful. Nothing a loving momma and daddy can't handle. 

We are a fairly young couple and just trying to get our feet on the ground financially but, once we do, we plan on getting Tex a friend. Right now he has two kitty friends, Ricky and Lucy. 

Thank y'all all again for the helpful advice. I look forward to interacting more on this forum.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

onepitch16 said:


> I spend most of my days in a lab but, I have taken my work home with me the past two weeks to spend all day with Tex and give him lots of lovin'. I have even taken him up to my lab with me because one of my lab-mates owns a Vizsla too and often brings him up there.


We spend most our time together. Dog is never alone too long. I noticed these "kids" don't do well left alone, waiting until we get back from work (although they learn to cope in a crate). I take our V with me most of the time, *except* when I know he will have to stay in the car. Hot weather and dogz left in cars are not a good combination.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Onepitch16!

Glad to hear Tex is coming around. What you described - the shaking, hiding, moping - was exactly how my puppy Otto behaved when he had hookworms. I found it to be pretty terrifying because Otto is a generally confident dog and to see him appear so frightened was extremely unusual. He also hid in the bathroom, in between the toilet and the wall, and he wouldn't look at us! It very well could be Tex's ear infection that is making him behave that way. 

It's a good thing you found the forum, although it sounds like you've been doing great for the two years you've had him already! He is such a cutie and I hope he continues to progress!! Keep us posted!


----------

